# Kaytee Clean and Cozy



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi,

So Petco discontinued its aspen shavings and replaced it with a way sub-par product. My only other option at this point is Kaytee clean and cozy or Fleece, and given my cages fleece is not going to work well. Do any of you use Clean and cozy in your cages? How do you like it? does it absorb moisture and not smell bad? 

Thanks,
Ratbasket


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

My girls dcn cage, I set up with a big plastic cement mixer at the bottom so we could use substrate in it. I put a very thin layer of baking soda, then a layer of wood pellets and then aspen shavings. The only thing that gets smelly in their cage is their hammocks, plastic stuff and shelves, due to marking. I switch out hammocks every few days and wipe down all the shelves and plastic hanging items.


----------



## Wtpooh (Aug 23, 2015)

If you really like the aspen, try ordering it. Amazon has a large supply of different brands, several with prime shipping.


----------



## Mr_Mooster (May 9, 2015)

I use Kaytee Clean and Cozy. It's very soft and absorbent. Since it's fragrance free, it does start to smell after a while, but it's only really noticeable after a full week has passed. It is also easy to clean up. My rats really love burrowing in it too. The only problem with it is that it's really expensive. I found aspen too dusty for my rats, and this bedding is much easier on their respiratory systems.


----------



## Love My Rats (Sep 3, 2015)

Kaytee clean and cozy is great bedding , I use this and my girls love it and it is dust free well worth the price and to me it's not really that expensive


----------

